# New to North Raleigh, old school gamer



## The Harbinger (Apr 15, 2008)

Live not too far from Lost Goblin games (off Falls of Neuse north of 540) and I'm looking to join a group. Would prefer a 3.5 group that is interested in 4e. Been playing since the early 80s, so well familiar with rules/setup.


----------



## thegraham7 (Apr 15, 2008)

The group I game with in Greensboro plays 3.5 and is looking for players.  Would this be too far a drive for you?  We meet every other Sunday from 1:00-7:30 or so.  We currently have a guy who drives up from Charlotte.  If you would be interested send me an email at the_graham7@yahoo.com.  Thanks


----------



## Ruined (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello Harbinger. Welcome to the area. I can't help with a game, but I did want to recommend this if you haven't seen it:

NC Game Day 

There will be a lot of locals there and you may have luck networking with people.  Also, there's a meetup group.

Raleigh-Durham D&D meetup 

Good luck!


----------



## The Harbinger (Apr 18, 2008)

Graham, Ruined - thanks for the replies. Graham - Greensboro is too far unfortunately. I'll check out the game day and have now posted on the meetup board. hopefully I'll find a good group!

thanks again


----------



## thegraham7 (Apr 19, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## scholz (Apr 26, 2008)

I am near you (off Litchford) and planning on a 4E game when it comes out. I have a regular group that plays in Apex, but am considering moving the game to my place when we start 4E (if people are willing). I am anticipating a couple of "open chairs" in addition to the regular group. PM me if that might interest you. 

Steve


----------

